# HELP!! GPS issues after completed trip



## jen stebbins (Feb 20, 2016)

since the new app rollout, i have had nothing but headache! hoping someone here can help. here is what i'm dealing with...

the first ride of the night goes smooth. but after i swipe complete trip/rating - the gps is no longer tracking my car. (i realized this when i had dropped someone off in northridge and was in simi valley - i looked down at the app, and it still showed me in northridge!) the only way i can get it to start tracking me correctly is going offline, closing the app, reopening the app, and then going back online. i have to do this after EVERY trip. if i get a call immediately after completing the trip, i have no audio AT ALL - regardless if i push the audio icon in the top right corner or not. 

i have contacted uber support, and they are about as helpful as ice in a snowstorm. i keep getting the same suggestions, (turn off wi-fi, turn off bluetooth, make sure cellular data is on, make sure airplane mode is off, clear your cache, reset your network settings, etc, etc, etc...) which i have tried numerous times. then they tell me to use waze or google maps rather than the uber location i have been using with no issues until the changeover. i have been told that it is my location system on my phone - which i know is not correct. everything was working perfectly until the change to the new app. they tell me i am the only one experiencing this issue...?? i have a hard time believing that. 

has anyone else experienced this and found a fix? please help!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

First thing you always want to try is to clear all data, uninstall, reboot, reinstall.

Worst case scenario, I've had an issue during a previous update that forced me to Clear Uber partner app data, uninstall Uber parter app, clear Google Services data, reboot, reinstall my Google Account. Reinstall Uber parter app. That fixed my issue which had looked like I was deactivated but I really wasn't. It was just the update had corrupted my Google Services app.


----------



## jen stebbins (Feb 20, 2016)

i have done this as well. at least twice. but i saw there was a new update yesterday. maybe i'll try it again. i also saw there was an uber services building in LA. might it be worth going there for help? it'll be a drive, but i'm planning on going on monday if i cannot get this fixed.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You might have to use another phone for the time being.


----------



## Robert Darrow (Dec 9, 2014)

Having the exact same issue on an iPhone 6s. Watching. Also contacted support. Same response. Delete and re-install the app. Worked right for a day. Seems intermittent. For me I can force close the app and re-start it and it'll pick right back up as if I had never even logged off.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I've seen this as well and just close and re-open the app. Another situation I've seen is where the rider's pin drop is off by 2 miles or more! I contact the customer and decide on a case by case basis whether to pick them up or to cancel and have them re-enter the request with their address or business name rather than dropping the pin.


----------

